# grizzle



## fastpitch dad (Nov 21, 2007)

here are a few pics of grizzle I gave a friend. He was alot lighter than this as a yb and after he molted he darkened up. What color would you call him, I just call them all ....well Grizzle


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

It's a blue grizzle with bronze. Was one of the parents a velvet?


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Looks to have sooty factor*

Sooty puts the false checks in the wing. Becky is right though, a blue grizzle with bronze.

Bill


----------



## fastpitch dad (Nov 21, 2007)

No... it came from 2 grizzles. The dad was the grizzle in the other post and the mom was really white with red (brown) flecks. she had about half as much color as dad.


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*no what?*

Sooty can be anywhere, it's just a modifier, doesn't change the grizzle, blue or bronze.

Bill


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Sorry fastpitch, i was hoping someone would jump in here, I am no good at COLOR genetics! Dave


----------



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

Your bird is a T-pattern grizzle (A dark check grizzle). Grizzle can be added to anything, how it expresses sometimes depends what it's on. The "classic" grizzle is a blue bar heterozgyous grizzle. Without grizzle added, your bird would be a dark T-pattern check. With the grizzle, it's what you have in your hand. It's undoubtedly heterozgyous grizzle as well. 
(And yes, Becky is correct "velvet" is the term homer guys use for a T-pattern check.)


----------



## fastpitch dad (Nov 21, 2007)

> Was one of the parents a velvet?


Bill this was what I was saying no to.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Are you SURE this came out of two grizzles? Homozygous grizzles would have more white than this. And I have reason to be certain your dad grizzle is a velvet grizzle, explaining it's black appearance, and the baby's coloring


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

its a very nice looking bird what ever it came out of as Im very partial to all grizzles myself


----------



## fastpitch dad (Nov 21, 2007)

Yes Becky, They were in a section all alone. That particular pair last year raised 3 rounds, and out of the 6 , 4 were almost completely white , the other one was a pewter color. this one was in the 2nd round and the pewter was in the 3rd. they were prisoners so they never got let out. I gave the hen away and paired the cock to a velvet this year to try to get a mottle.


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Hi Becky*



MaryOfExeter said:


> Are you SURE this came out of two grizzles? Homozygous grizzles would have more white than this. And I have reason to be certain your dad grizzle is a velvet grizzle, explaining it's black appearance, and the baby's coloring


Two grizzles will have non grizzles as well, 25% of the time. The rest will be 25 % homozygous grizzle and 50% het grizzles.

Bill


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Ah, I knew that! I don't know what I was thinking, haha  With all these homozygous looking grizzles we've been talking about, that's probably what my brain matched with 'grizzle'.


----------

